# Presque Isle Bay WEEKEND



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Spent 2/20 and 2/21 in Erie, PA and enjoyed some time away with Nick and Walt. We hit the ice at dawn Saturday. Fishing was pretty steady in the AM and we picked some OK perch and gills.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

After putting a good 30 or so of a mixed bag on the ice, the fish shut down. I soon found out why. On the Vex, a bright red line showed up at 5 ft down in 9 ft of water and rocketed towards my jig. WHAM! Steelhead fight underway. Got it all the way to the hole, had her head out and then the line broke and down she went. Fish was about 4 pounds. About an hour later, WHAM! Another steelie. Small buck, around 3 pounds. Was a ball fighting it on 3# test. The thing went on a couple good runs. We let it go.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Again, caught a few perch and gills then they shut off. Uh-oh. WHAM!!! This was a little different, a much harder fight. My back and legs were shot from fighting the other two steelies, so I handed this one off to Nick after 15 minutes or so. I got the fish to the hole and it looked at me and took off. The little reel was SCREAMING! 3# test line peeled off the spool when Nick took over. 45 minutes later after 6 more burning runs, we got the fish to the hole, his head up, and ON THE ICE! Nick worked hard for that one!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Sunday, we slept in and got to the lake about 7:30 or so. Fishing was a lot slower, but weather was perfect. It was great the whole weekend. We caught a few more keepers and I had another steelie break me off. We took off around 12:30. Great weekend on the ice at what is a great destination. Thanks Walt and Nick for some great memories. We even saw OGF member BDrape up there too icing a few fish. Great weekend for sure.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Nick earned a good rest on the way home.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Sounds like a sweet trip! Those Steelhead had to be a blast to catch through the ice!


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Great pictures Carl! Way to go on the fishing you guys!


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

awesome pics Carl...maybe your best thread/pics ive ever seen. really nice. congrats to you guys. that steelhead is really a beauty!


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Excellent report and pics my friend!


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

Way to go. I figured we would be hearing from you about that location.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

The cool thing is I have video of me fighting that steelie and Nick fighting his. I'll put it on my Facebook page tomorrow.


----------



## Full_Choke (Apr 13, 2004)

Good job guys and great bunch of pictures!


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

looks like a great weekend conrgrats to you and Nick
I'm heading that way on Monday for a couple of days
Geowol


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Look's like a weekend you and Nick will not forget for a lifetime..Great pics. That's what is nice about being young you can catch a nap anytime you feel like it...The steelies had to be fun on that light tackle.....JIM....CL...


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

For those going up, we fished out of the second parking lot and walked out 400 yards or so. We did see lots of people out of the 5th lot fishing the trench in close and a group of guys who made the walk out from the city side to the perch grounds. Not sure how they did. 

Silver ice jigs caught the most fish. Dark blue w/ white dot was second. All the steelies came on white or white and blue jigs. Nick managed some perch and gills using a white Microspoon "ice hook". Good sized fish too.


----------



## crappiebub (Apr 5, 2004)

Great story and pictures to go with it.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Very nice.... you made some lifetime memories with Nick.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

very,very nice Carl!


----------



## lomssl (Mar 25, 2006)

beautiful pics and fish, looks like you and your son had a super time. :F


----------



## MAMA'S BUOY (May 18, 2009)

we were out there on sunday as well... we went off of the niagra boat launch and fished anywhere from 18 ft to 12 ft. man was it slow. there were 5 of us and we only managed around 5 dink perch a piece after 6 hours of fishing. beer was cold though and it was a gorgeous day out there. we'll be back at it again on saturday. that 10 or so inches of ice is a pain with a hand auger by the way. awesome pics!


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

wooooooooooooooow nice


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Nice job kid! Glad you let the old man hold the steelie for a pic. Looks like you were wore out after ALL those fish!


----------



## Diver Down (Jan 22, 2009)

Nice catch guys........ I really wanted to go this weekend, especially knowing some OGF'ers would be there. Just didnt have the time. Thanks for sharing the pics


----------



## beemoth (Aug 3, 2008)

thanks for sharing with us the beautiful pictures.


----------

